# Bizarrerie avec "Session à distance" / ssh



## Einbert (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai activé sur "Session à distance" et tuner un peu le sshd_config (comme forcer la version 2 ou ne pas permettre le login en root); bref, jusque ici tout fonctionne bien, resp. je peux accéder à cette machine via ssh.
Il y a néanmoins un comportement bizarre que je n'arrive pas à expliquer : une fois que j'ai entré la commande ssh et qu'il affiche mon banner, il affiche "Password:" (normalement il devrait afficher, si tout se passe bien, le user@host); là je peux sans autre laisser blanc et taper enter, puis il affiche à nouveau "Password:", à nouveau la même chose qu'avant, une troisième fois "Password:", à nouveau la même chose, et là enfin il m'affiche le prompt attendu, soit user@host Password:  . Puis là il suffit de mettre le password du user et boom, c'est bon...

Qqun a-t-il une idée de quoi cela peut bien venir (je parle donc de cette séquence de "Password:") ?

Pour essayer de comprendre, j'avais lancé la commance ssh avec l'option -vvv pour avoir "Super verbose"  .
Voilà ce qu'il affiche avant d'afficher le premier "Password:" :


```
debug3: authmethod_lookup keyboard-interactive
debug3: remaining preferred: password
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled keyboard-interactive
debug1: Next authentication method: keyboard-interactive
debug2: userauth_kbdint
debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 1
```

Puis avant le 2ème "Password:"


```
debug3: packet_send2: adding 32 (len 14 padlen 18 extra_pad 64)
debug1: Authentications that can continue: gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password,keyboard-interactive
debug2: userauth_kbdint
debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 1
```


Avant le 3ème "Password:" , à nouveau la même chose que ci-dessus, puis avant le bon prompt :


```
debug3: packet_send2: adding 32 (len 14 padlen 18 extra_pad 64)
debug1: Authentications that can continue: gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password,keyboard-interactive
debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
debug3: authmethod_lookup password
debug3: remaining preferred: 
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled password
debug1: Next authentication method: password
```


Puis après c'est bon...

Donc si qqun a une idée, je suis preneur  .

++


----------



## Einbert (30 Avril 2007)

J'aurais peut-être dû poster dans le forum Unix


----------



## Einbert (2 Mai 2007)

Est-ce qu'un modo pourrait transférer ce thread dans la section "Unix, Linux et Open Source" ?
Merci 

++


----------



## guytantakul (2 Mai 2007)

C'est fait


----------



## Einbert (2 Mai 2007)

Merci 

Bien, j'espère que j'aurai plus de réponse ici


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2007)

Chez moi, cela fait ce que tu d&#233;cris mais je ne vois pas vraiment quel est le probl&#232;me : lorsque "Password:" s'affiche, je tape le mot de passe et c'est bon.
Le fait d'avoir ou non le "user@host" est-il si important ?


----------



## Einbert (3 Mai 2007)

Si je mets le passwd une première fois, la connection s'effectue.
Le comportement est néanmoins bizarre, car si tu presses juste enter, il n'y a pas de message du genre "Permission denied"; celui-ci ne s'affiche qu'une fois qu'on a user@host. Normalement, si je tape 3 fois enter, il devrait couper la connection, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Si je compare avec Linux ou j'utilise énormément ssh, le comportement, resp. la phase d'authentification est assez étrange :mouais: ... Et j'aimerais bien savoir de quoi cela peut venir. En tous cas pas du fichier de configuration...

++


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2007)

Question b&#234;te : ton client _ssh_, c'est sur Mac OS X ou sur Linux. Je veux dire : c'est un comportement induit par le serveur SSH (_/etc/sshd_config_), ou le client SSH (_/etc/ssh_config_) ?


----------

